
Ancient Martian Rivers Revealed in Newest Satellite Images - ohjeez
https://newatlas.com/mars-rivers-esa-images/58591/
======
DigiMortal
Man this is so cool. I saw that movie Serenity when I was younger and totally
wanted to Teraform other planets after seeing that. In the movie they're like
"Process only takes 10 years!"

...AI please help us

